Ask HN: What database is used in modern web stack? - xcoding
======
jlg23
The one that fits your need. If you keep the persistence layer properly
separated, you can switch DBs as your needs evolve.

------
jamesmp98
Recently I've seen a shift back to SQL, especially Postresql. Couchbase seems
to be popular too.

I'm assuming "modern" means "bleeding edge" otherwise, whatever you've worked
with in the past probably fits.

------
WolfOliver
I see that a lot of people are interested in MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Apache
Cassandra, InfluxDB.

